# outside shower



## 105754 (Jul 10, 2007)

hi can anyone shed some light on my outside shower as it only supplies hot water not very nice for henry the briard tried to move the selector but makes no difference to temperature,
also what is the best tyre pressure to run an a/t 700se on 
also radio reception u/s how difficult is it to run a new ariel in 
plus freeview u/s cant get it on tv in lounge weak signal message on flip down screen all tips welcome thankyou
cheers


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Portable 12v car shower and bucket of cold water might be better. 

I bought one from Maplins but they no longer stock them. Amazon does.

SD


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I have only used the outside shower once, last year, but I am sure I was able to control the water temp quite well so may be a fault worth checking with dealer. Must admit I didn't too near cold.

My radio reception was hopeless on taking delivery but ariel was simply not connected properly at rear of radio. Just needed pushed in properly.

Freeview I find very touch and go depending on location.

Queried tyre pressures on label at passenger door, whether this referred to van or motorhome, last week. Dealer says he spoke to Autotrail who confirmed these are definately for motorhome.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Curlyman..

Shower I cant help with our works fine.. Maybe a faulty valve ??

Freeview... The Humax box is only connected to the front screen via an AV ( Audio/video) cable and is not run to the rear lounge. It is possible to make a connection either by running a new cable or by using a "modulator". Look in the Autotrail section at the bottom of the forum I am sure it's already been discussed there.
Weak signal, very common on many freeview especially when using the type of aerials fitted to vans. To eliminate if it's a problem with the equipment you first need to try it in a very good signal area. Could just be bad location or poor aerial connection, faulty aerial.. 

Tyre presure.. I need to look that one up myself.. 
We have same van 2005 model so happy to help with any other questions..


----------



## emental (May 15, 2008)

We ordered an outside shower to be fitted on our new Swift Voyager, Autotrail one, but dealer did not fit it. Motorhome in with Swift having some repair work done and we asked them to fit the shower too save taking it back to dealers however they won't fit it, does anyone else have an outside shower on a Swift Voyager?


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

No but we have one on our Bolero it works great, its perfect for washing the dogs off when we come of the beach. It was fitted by the dealer took them about 1 hour.


----------



## 112931 (Jun 2, 2008)

*tv*

hi new member bear with me had van 4 weeks only just found out from A T 634U has no tv on flip down only revers n dvd informed by sales it was a tv when ordering van has any one else had problems


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Is it a new van? Open to correction here, but I think freeview on the drop down monitor is fairly recent, possibly only since last year.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

My van is 2 and a half years old, and I have free view to the flip down and main TV screens.

Charlie


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Questions by Curlyman*

Hello Curlyman
We too have the Apache 700 and regularly check tyre pressures to achieve 5.5bar or 85psi in old money I believe, if you have owners manual all the info is in there.

As for the outside shower, have only used once but worked fine when adjusting the temperature at the connection to the van.

As for the old chestnut of Freeview, this system is very hit and miss as by now you may know, all depends on where you are located. You will are able to receive a signal you will be able to watch this in your rear lounge as we do when connecting to the appropriate sockets.

Best wishes Rob & Di


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressure*

Hello Curlyman

I would advise you to check what tyre pressures are suitable for your van by calling Michelin on 01782 402000 and ask for the technical department. The guys there will need to know what type of tyre you have (info on the tyre wall) and also what axle weights you are operating at.

Regards

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi curlyman
Oct 2005 cheyenne has freeview but reception on roof aerial rubbish even with booster.
I can nearly see transmitter from home but cannot get reception in m/h.
Purchased cheap old fashioned aerial and have little problem in finding stations. Push co ax cable through window and into back of freeview box.

Have you got a Humax digi box fitted ?
Ext shower was dodgy at first removed valve bashed it and it works fine now.
Next time you are on site see how many fixed aerials have another strapped to the side.

Cheers 
Dave P


----------

